# Carlack Long Life Sealant - How long between layers?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Carlack Long Life Sealant now for a few month and like it a lot.
I don't know why but after 3 layers the beading is improving.

I'm wondering how long to wait between the layers LLS?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Probably best its 24 hours.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I assume 24 hours is on the safe side. Is a shorter curing possible?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

24 hours for the safest but as far as I know 8 hours may be enough for a second layer.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

what about one layer of LLS and then a coat of wax - how long should you wait? Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryand said:


> what about one layer of LLS and then a coat of wax - how long should you wait? Thanks


i'd wait until the next day tbh


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

What to expect when using CARLACK68 LONG LIFE:

1. CARLACK68 LONG LIFE has more acrylic content providing more shine & paint protection compared to CARLACK68.
2. On a clean and well-maintained paint surface, you can use it more periodically like every 4 months without applying CARLACK68 as a first step.
3. CARLACK68 LONG LIFE must be cured at least 15 minutes or more before buffing off.
4. CARLACK68 LONG LIFE has no cleaning properties.
5. With the aid of an assistant, you can easily finish the application and buffing off by hand within an hour and half.
6. After buffing off, there is a chemical process that starts which takes about 30 to 45 minutes which is not seen by the naked eye. CARLACK68 LONG LIFE starts the process of surface regeneration and the protective coating hardens. Please do not place the car under the sun or get it wet during this curing stage.

Tips:
1. If you want to amaze your friends with the shine and smoothness of your cars paint. Apply 3 coatings of CARLACK68 LONG LIFE. Coat the whole car and let CARLACK68 LONGLIFE cure for 1 hour on your paint then buff off. Wait another 24 hours before doing the same procedure for another 2 times. You will be amazed with the results.
2. ONLY use light pressure on the microfiber towel. Never rub too hard. Like the professionals, you can use a handy water spray bottle to spray a gentle mist on the dried CARLACK68 haze for areas that are a little bit harder to buff off. This will not diminish the effects of CARLACK68 LONG LIFE, rather it will be more easier to remove while having the same effects.
3. Like the professionals, if you want to be precise you can use a syringe to control the application of CARLACK68 LONG LIFE - 1 ml. of CARLACK68 LONG LIFE is enough to cover a 2x2 sq. foot area.
4. Do not apply CARLACK68 LONG LIFE under direct sunlight and do not use on plastic trims. It is best to apply CARLACK68 LONG LIFE in a shaded area


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Is lls ok over black hole and ez creme or is it fussy what it sits on?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

its worth a try with either of them as they are both Acrylic based as far as i know when useing the long life sealant i always use the carlack nano system first as i still think this is one of the best paint cleanser out there


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

be interested to see what sealants people have used over these glazes? assuming pb ex-p is ok over bh as same manufacturer?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> when useing the long life sealant i always use the carlack nano system first as i still think this is one of the best paint cleanser out there


Agreed, I have used this many times and it still amazes me how much crap it brings out. I would only really use this beneath the LLS as you save yourself the removal stage of the NSC when you put the LLS on top, just apply it to hazed NSC, so saves a bit of time.


----------

